# My latest spoon



## Twig Man (May 19, 2014)

This is my latest spoon carved from bass wood. The bird is carved from yellow cedar. Both woods used were from woods received from forum members. The spoon and bird are painted with milk paint and then soaked in walnut oil.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## barry richardson (May 19, 2014)

That's cool! A spoon collector is going to really dig that one....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (May 19, 2014)

Makes me want to become a collector!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Twig Man (May 19, 2014)

Its for sale

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 19, 2014)

Nice spoon and bird John.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (May 19, 2014)

Too cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 19, 2014)

Very creative !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 19, 2014)

John - you get more creative every day. Nice job man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Twig Man (May 21, 2014)

Thanks for all the kind comments


----------

